# NYC Yarn Shops



## robbiefed (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello All,

I am going on a bus trip on 3/1 to see a play. We have 2 hours of free time before the curtain rises with drop off choices of Central Park, Rockefeller Center, Times Square and Chinatown. Can anyone recommend yarns shops in the vicinity of any of those drop off locations? I know that I can fill that time if I can find a yarn store!
Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

The Spring 2014 issue of Interweave Knits has an article of the Hidden Yarn Shops of Manhattan. Haven't read it yet, but it might help.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Check in out on Knitmap.com
http://www.knitmap.com/locations/map/#/origin:Manhattan


----------



## sunshyne (Nov 29, 2011)

google yarn stores in manhattan sure to find some


----------



## eileenprn (May 14, 2012)

I like to visit PurlSoho when in Manhattan. They have a web site, check them out. Very helpful staff, a lot of yarn, fabric and notions in a tiny store. It is in Soho, but the subway will get you there quickly.


----------



## Luckypetmom (Apr 12, 2013)

purl (459 broome street) is great. If you go there and have extra time stop at Mariebelle chocolate shop (489 broome) great hot coco and chocolate. Downtown yarn at 45 avenue a isn't that far from purl. Lion brand has shop on 15th street. School products yarn on West 29th street. M&j trimmings on 6th avenue is a great shop to get lost in also. Knitty city is a bit out of your way on west 79th street but is also a fun shop. Annie & co on Madison Avenue also. Think they all have websites to check out first. You may have to come back and visit when you have more time!


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Smileys is in Manhattan, check their website, they are only open certain days. Smileysyarns.com


----------



## Luckypetmom (Apr 12, 2013)

Smileys is in Queens, not Manhattan.


----------



## sunshyne (Nov 29, 2011)

smileys is in queens not manhattan they have a sale in manhattan i think once a year....check their website they are not open every day


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

PurlSoho..a must!!!
julie


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Lionbrand Studio on 15th Street between 6th and 5th. Their window is an experience. Closed on Saturdays.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Luckypetmom said:


> purl (459 broome street) is great. If you go there and have extra time stop at Mariebelle chocolate shop (489 broome) great hot coco and chocolate. Downtown yarn at 45 avenue a isn't that far from purl. Lion brand has shop on 15th street. School products yarn on West 29th street. M&j trimmings on 6th avenue is a great shop to get lost in also. Knitty city is a bit out of your way on west 79th street but is also a fun shop. Annie & co on Madison Avenue also. Think they all have websites to check out first. You may have to come back and visit when you have more time!


But 2 hours is not enough time to get from the drop off points to any of the yarn shops and spend enough time there. I just checked out the yarn shops on the map and it would frustrate the heck out of me.


----------



## Luckypetmom (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh you could only go to one of course. Purl is right by Chinatown. School products and m&j are near theatre district. Should be able to do either of these.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Luckypetmom said:


> Oh you could only go to one of course. Purl is right by Chinatown. School products and m&j are near theatre district. Should be able to do either of these.


Maybe if you cabbed over and didn't hit traffic!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Choose one. If your budget tends more to moderate yarns - then Lionbrand is your place to go. Purl can be tres expensive.


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

If you are dropped off at Central Park, you could go to Knitty City, 208 West 79th Street knitty city.com

Then you could take a bus down Broadway to the Theater District. 

Enjoy!


----------

